# ebay links approved at the Shack!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

[img]http://pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/logos/logoEbay_x45.gif[/img]
We will now allow ebay links in our Classified area and in a special forum created for ebay deals. 

For each classified forum the ebay link rules are as follows:


ebay links are allowed provided you include a full description of what you have listed at ebay. This is not for ebay dealers, this is for our active members only who have personal items listed. If all you are doing is coming here to post ebay links for your auctions, you will be banned.

For the new ebay Deals forum the rules are posted in the description as follows:


This forum is strictly for links to those really great ebay deals that members may stumble across from time to time. All links must be related to home theater, audio or video as described in our classified ad descriptions above. This is not for posting personal ebay ads, which should go in the proper classified section above. This is not for ebay dealers. Members must have a minimum of 10 posts and 5 days membership prior to posting in this area. No Exceptions!

So... if you see a really good deal that is related to home theater, audio or video, please start a new thread in the ebay Deals forum and give us a link.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This is great news, Thanks to everyone involved in getting this going.


----------

